# Pento Super Performance III 5W-30 VOA



## finklejag (Apr 4, 2002)

I just received this today. This is a Group IV oil. It meets VW 504/507 spec.


----------



## rickjaguar (Apr 23, 2009)

how long of an OCI was this?


----------



## finklejag (Apr 4, 2002)

This was a virgin oil analysis.


----------



## rickjaguar (Apr 23, 2009)

lol!


----------



## rhouse181 (Apr 13, 2008)

damn that's thin! very low zinc and phosphorus numbers too... wouldn't run it in my 2.0T with a flat tappet follower


----------



## finklejag (Apr 4, 2002)

This is the spec they use in Europe in the 2.0T. They been using 504 oils over there for a couple years now. We in North America, are the ones still using the older 502 spec oils.


----------



## stuntboy79 (Feb 9, 2006)

finklejag said:


> This is the spec they use in Europe in the 2.0T. They been using 504 oils over there for a couple years now. We in North America, are the ones still using the older 502 spec oils.


Hopefully we will be seeing a UOA. I am planning on running this in my TDI:thumb:


----------



## saaber2 (Jul 15, 2008)

I would love to see this UOA also. I am surprised the Total Base Number (TBN) is so low. You often see used oil analyses with a TBN close to what this oil starts out with. Some oils have twice that amount but anywhere from 8-10 is common. TBN is a measure of the oils ability to neutralize acids in the oil. Fuel-diluting engines may require a higher TBN to help counteract the buildup of acids. That is why I am surprised it is so low. The low levels of ZDDP (the most common anti-wear addtive) is also surprising, especially with almost no Boron. Should be an interesting UOA.


----------

